# mmmbop



## Ethan Rosen (Feb 6, 2010)

the legend...


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thank you so much. What an enlightenment.


----------



## Kian (Feb 6, 2010)

This came up a while ago in #rubik. A few people hadn't heard of Hanson. I had never felt older in my life.

I remember when I was in 5th grade and every girl was in love with these guys.

An excellent tribute to one of the most obnoxiously catchy songs of all time.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Feb 6, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Thank you so much. What an enlightenment.



No problem bro


----------



## beingforitself (Feb 6, 2010)

I just realized that I actually kind of like this song.

Kill me now.


----------



## SuperNerd (Feb 6, 2010)

wait, are these all guys?


----------



## Kian (Feb 6, 2010)

SuperNerd said:


> wait, are these all guys?



lol yes. You must not be very old...


----------



## Logan (Feb 6, 2010)

OMG I remember Hanson! My sister *slash*was*slash* _IS_ obsessed with them! I remember hearing that song a lot when I was in... hmm.. Kindegarten? 1st grade? I don't know, but I sure remember Hanson. Never did believe they were guys.


----------



## Kian (Feb 6, 2010)

Logan said:


> OMG I remember Hanson! My sister *slash*was*slash* _IS_ obsessed with them! I remember hearing that song a lot when I was in... hmm.. Kindegarten? 1st grade? I don't know, but I sure remember Hanson. Never did believe they were guys.



You were a lot younger than that when the song came out, I think. It was released when I was in 5th grade, as I mentioned, which was 96/97. However, the song continued to be relatively popular for a while.


----------



## SuperNerd (Feb 6, 2010)

Kian said:


> SuperNerd said:
> 
> 
> > wait, are these all guys?
> ...



Lol. I coulda sworn the lead singer was a girl. I was born in the year this song came out.

EDIT: And the mini one.


----------



## Dene (Feb 6, 2010)

People haven't heard of Hanson? My sisters loved them. I recall them telling me that they broke the WR for loudest concert ever or something (highest decibels maybe). (=girls screaming very loudly).


----------



## Escher (Feb 6, 2010)

I had forgotten about this song <3


----------



## CharlieCooper (Feb 6, 2010)

Kian said:


> This came up a while ago in #rubik. A few people hadn't heard of Hanson. I had never felt older in my life.
> 
> I remember when I was in 5th grade and every girl was in love with these guys.
> 
> An excellent tribute to one of the most obnoxiously catchy songs of all time.



I absolutely cannot believe people hadn't heard of Hanson. That is obscene. I was quite into them, which is a bit embarrassing because I supposed I wasn't that young. They are all actually quite attractive and less effeminate these days.


----------



## Muesli (Feb 6, 2010)

<3

I really have been getting into older Pop at the moment. It's quite disturbing. I found a CD in my collection called "Hitz 99" and havn't stopped listening since.


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 6, 2010)

Yea I remember hearing bout them, but back then I was more obsessed with The Moffats


----------



## LNZ (Feb 6, 2010)

I actually brought Hanson's "Snowed In" Christmas CD way back in September 1998. I sold it to a second hand shop in 2001.

And from about 1997 to 2000, I liked Hanson alot.

And this is an admission from a person born in 1970.


----------



## Andreaillest (Feb 6, 2010)

I used to be one of those crazy little girls that was obsessed them. =)
The memories...


----------



## Lofty (Feb 8, 2010)

haha! I think that this was actually the first CD I owned... Before that I had everything on cassette...


----------



## babyle (Feb 8, 2010)

haha my sister is still in love with them. I like their music its good and classic. I use to sing this song and my mom thought it was so cute o.o


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 8, 2010)

Weird. Soft version of pop boy bands?


----------



## Anthony (Apr 9, 2010)

I've been instructed to bump this.

Pretty catchy, really.
I thought the guy singing was a girl at first. 
Never heard of them, before my time I guess.


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 9, 2010)

They have a new single out, apparently.

(This girl on tumblr posted it. I actually don't care for Hanson much)

EDIT:
Link: http://scherzi.tumblr.com/post/500294837/its-hansons-new-single-thinking-bout


----------



## Carson (Apr 9, 2010)

I recall that I was in elementary school when Hanson was big. One of my friends had a huge crush on the drummer... until he figured out that SHE was actually a DUDE.


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 9, 2010)

Carson said:


> I recall that I was in elementary school when Hanson was big. One of my friends had a huge crush on the drummer... until he figured out that SHE was actually a DUDE.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 9, 2010)

Err... yeah, I can see why you like the song. I hate it though. It's a good song, but it's just not my type.


----------



## Kian (Jan 19, 2011)

I think that, for educational purposes, this thread needs to be bumped intermittently.


----------



## irontwig (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks for giving me a nice surge of 90's nostalgia :')


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 20, 2011)

I've heard of this song-figured girls sang it though. Interesting. This was big in my elementary school.


----------

